# Chord progression "notation" like bVII,vii etc?



## JPQ (Oct 27, 2013)

Chord progression "notation" like bVII,vii etc?
what means when chord text is non captals like vii. I think I in C major scale is C major chord ? and to me most clear seems then in same scale is c minor when is writen i. and b is one half step down. if this is correct or not please help me. i tired search with google.

ps. i fixed one typo which is done becouse still have little problems sometimes with this Apple keyboard.


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 27, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chord_progression


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 27, 2013)

Download the pdf on the left side (under "View the Book").

https://archive.org/details/lessonsinharmony00heac


----------



## JPQ (Oct 27, 2013)

midi_controller @ Mon 28 Oct said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chord_progression



tells other things but i at least quickly dont found ansver my queston if it covered what i they mean which place in this document? and i allready printed whole thing.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 27, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borrowed_chord

The middle part answers your question directly.

If you have patience to study in depth, you've been given FREE goldmine access above (btw, there is MUCH more at the link I gave you - you just need to search).

Google is your friend too.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 27, 2013)

synergy543 @ Mon 28 Oct said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borrowed_chord
> 
> The middle part answers your question directly.
> 
> ...



I try and if you new link which (borrowed chord i mean) says what i understanded. now i think where is Ø document uses... i used copy and paste here if someone think how i can ask it when i have it. tired search google even what it is.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 28, 2013)

this can be confusing as there are different system in use. 

Generally speaking when a chord progression is described with roman numerals http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_numeral_analysis...it (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_nume ... lysis...it) is trying to tell you functional harmony. If you see a flat or a sharp in front...that means the chord is a chromatic chord NOT normally found in the scale of the other chords. This is VERY common in film music. 

in some practices spelling the roman numerals in small letters signifies that it's minor. Big for major. small for minor. Other symbols mean aug and dim chords. 
Google really is your friend here. It is ALL available for free out there....

good luck

e


----------



## JPQ (Oct 28, 2013)

ed buller @ Mon 28 Oct said:


> this can be confusing as there are different system in use.
> 
> Generally speaking when a chord progression is described with roman numerals http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_numeral_analysis...it (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_nume ... lysis...it) is trying to tell you functional harmony. If you see a flat or a sharp in front...that means the chord is a chromatic chord NOT normally found in the scale of the other chords. This is VERY common in film music.
> 
> ...



I tired seach with google without good results. i know roman numerals only this VII vs vii difference is big problem. and i think borrwed chord document gived to ansvers what i search.
ps. and i want look few film progressions becouse to me sometime good progession makes me make good tune when asked form me and one other people.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 28, 2013)

VII is a seven chord ( not a seventh ). That is a Maj chord built on the seventh scale degree

vii is a seven chord ( not a seventh ). That is a Minor chord built on the seventh scale degree 


try here:

http://www.danielran.com/blog/epic-chord-progressions

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 739AArOBkz

http://composersforum.ning.com/profiles/blogs/773368:BlogPost (http://composersforum.ning.com/profiles ... Post:17496)

http://tehloy.newgrounds.com/news/post/541288


http://idiotsguides.com/static/quickgui ... sions.html

http://www.askvideo.com/course/music-theory-106-building-chord-progressions (http://www.askvideo.com/course/music-th ... ogressions)


hope this helps

e


----------



## mark812 (Oct 28, 2013)

If you don't know the difference between VII and vii chord, you really should brush up your music theory knowledge. Great site for learning theory: 

http://www.musictheory.net/lessons

Roman numerals like I, ii or vii° are used for diatonic chords. I - major, ii - minor, vii° - diminished etc.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 28, 2013)

sweet...just bought the APP...many thanks

e


----------



## JPQ (Oct 28, 2013)

I have weak spots in my knowing but still know some things. this is not very common way wrote chords and books what i currently have dont have clear ansver what they mean i think. i looked they dont tell and i dont found my native tongue anything at least my google skills even english i dont found anything but broken chords document what i sayed solved things i think. one nice bonus on these chord progressions documents. my basic theory book uses only big roman numbers,i tired search but dont tell vii vs VII difference which someone posted here. and another one dont tell if i think is more classical at least is used school which originally teached classical music not pop/jazz which is this another book more. not huge differencies.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 29, 2013)

I have some theory books and i know something about what notes sounds nice together. I dont list what books i have becouse they are finnish language. And i think only one is translated form another language. and one is english i think...
But i dont know anything how i can write good sounding chord sequence expect i made few of them by accident and few copying something for some other users. and one is modifed chord order rearranged form else where which is one my favorites: C Am F Em i think originally goes C Am Em F...... where Highest chord is F and lowest is Am others are in beetween and in this progression relative order in pitchs is important to my ears at least (when there is actually played chords if instruments made chords together like symphony/cinemaitc music this thing is not important)... but one important thing i learned using my ears (simply sounds to me little bad) is dont use too big jumps beetween chords. and most good chord progressions what i looked dont have such jumps if notes are played correct order (means C major to F major is maybe not best possiblen is played way C E G to F A C but C E G to C F A works clearly nicer to my ears...). only example but i bet you know what i mean.


edbuller: what is APP?
ps. if i soon (i try soon) post some my music i really want comments...
more composing skills now than anything else becouse i am more composer than anything else what is related to music.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 30, 2013)

APP is an app on the app store in ITUNES.

what Film Music do you like ? 


e


----------



## JPQ (Oct 30, 2013)

I like all kind film music maybe Hans Zimmer,Danny Elfman. and biritish tv crime series have some music what i like,and of course pink panther (animation series). Why this is important?
ps. i dont yet comment Jeff Rona music becouse dont looked much maybe not all movies with Hes music.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 30, 2013)

I try soon list more exact tunes but i now have one which i like Schindlers list.
ps. is totally impossible idea make mockup using my ears...


----------

